# New strap for my 1815 Chrono



## smartbot (Nov 30, 2010)

For the new year I thought I would change my strap and add a deployant clap. I went with the older style Lange clasp (since I don't like the look of the new ones). Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

Absolutely Beautiful! My grail watch and I dig the strap too!


----------



## wkc604 (Jan 7, 2018)

That's a beautiful watch!


----------



## watchnewbie2793 (Apr 4, 2016)

that movement is truly an eye candy!


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Love it ! Favourite watch in my collection



smartbot said:


> For the new year I thought I would change my strap and add a deployant clap. I went with the older style Lange clasp (since I don't like the look of the new ones). Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> View attachment 12778201
> 
> ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

What strap?!

I cannot see beyond the incredible movement!

Very nice Watch and strap!


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice strap mate! And great photograph as well. Really well done!

How do people think the Lange Cognac strap would pair with the black dial WG 1815 Chrono? Has anyone seen or know how to mock this up in Photoshop or something. I’m thinking about ordering mine this way....


----------



## Azurax (Apr 24, 2014)

goals


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Very handsome!


----------



## srs144 (May 4, 2010)

These pictures are superb! Amazing watch


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

smartbot said:


> View attachment 12778209


Even when asking about the clasp, it's hard to resist focusing on that movement! It's beautiful and a good piece of inspiration.


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

Unsubscriber said:


> Even when asking about the clasp, it's hard to resist focusing on that movement! It's beautiful and a good piece of inspiration.


Made even harder by the fact that the focus is on the movement in most pictures...


----------



## milly (Sep 28, 2012)

looks fantastic! Chrono will be my next piece.


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

wow, this is my GRAIL!


----------



## ChrisVan (Dec 26, 2015)

This is beautiful!


----------



## brianboisseree (Apr 4, 2007)

Gorgeous. I can't quite tell whether the strap is black or a dark navy -- beautiful either way. Can I ask whether it's an OEM Lange strap? I have the rose gold version, and the original Lange OEM strap is too long for my small wrist. It's also a bit of a burgundy brown color; pretty, but not my favorite.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

If you ever want to, you can order a short OEM Lange strap. Lange has several varieties of brown. Personally I don't like Lange's newer straps (made by Camille Fournet) as much as I liked their older ones. I haven't ordered a custom Hadley Roma strap for a Lange in years, but I used to have really good luck with HR. They're made in the US (where I am), so for me there's no Customs hassles, and many dealers sell them. I used to get custom versions of HR's "Alligator 2005" series, specified to look like a Lange strap. Here was a sample order, sized to fit my wrist:

(1) Material: Alligator or Crocodile (Alligator 2005 Series is best)
(2) Grain: Wide/bamboo tiles, not small/random scales/tiles
(3) Color: Chestnut or Cognac (NOT dark chocolate brown)
(4) Finish: Matte or Semi-Gloss (NOT high-gloss)
(5) Length: 52mm x 111mm
(6) Width: 20mm (lugs) x 16mm (buckle)
(7) Tip shape: Rounded/boxed tip on long end, not pointed


----------

